# 97 or 98 540i 6 spd?



## akhbhaat (Apr 29, 2003)

Recently, with my warranty expiring in just three months, I've started looking at other cars out of curiosity. Mostly E36 M3's, but I wasn't serious about it. 

I currently drive a 2000 323i, 5 speed, with 41k (mostly highway) on the clock, that I've had for quite a while. For the most part, I'm happy with it (aside from the clutch, which I'll get to later in the post).

Then a pristine condition 97 540i caught my eye. With 6 forward gears! Mmmmm. V8 power. I hadn't even thought about the 5 series, but 97 and 98 models are in the right price range, and the car looks a lot like the E46 (read: classic, not old and boxy, but not bangleized either), with an even better interior. And so much torque...

I can't help but imagine myself in such a car. Does anybody here think I should seriously consider it when my warranty runs out in April? It's either that or start heavily modding the 323. Or the aforementioned E36 M3.

What kind of common problems can I expect? Maintenance costs? The 323 thus far has been very reliable, and I'm fairly comfortable with it. Some family friends have a 97 528 5 speed that they've owned since new that has also been very reliable. Common E46 problems for my year are broken/jammed sunroof shade clips, failed window regulators, pretty minor issues...can I expect similar issues with early E39s? The seldom abused clutch on my 323 is also going prematurely, which is partially why I'm thinking of selling it (unless I can somehow get it fixed under warranty, but that's a pretty long shot).

Thanks to all who reply.


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

Go for it... E39 all the way.
JB


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

I'd go for as new a model year as your budget will allow. '97 will have a few more bugs than a '98...on average.

Chris


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

The reason you mention for considering selling your 323 is that it will be out of warranty soon. If you're buying another used car, I'm not sure why the warranty on your current car would be an issue. The warranty issue only makes sense if you're saying that you're more comfortable having a car with a warranty and therefore you're going to buy another new car.

In short, buying an older V8 or M series BMW in order to save on repair costs doesn't make sense. Besides a relatively inexpensive clutch repair, you're not having any problems with your 323 either.

Now, if you're saying you're tired of your car and want something different, that's a different story. I'm pretty sure that's what you're saying...but just remember that you're speding money to buy an even older car than the one you're driving now (with an unknown history), while your main concern seems to be reliability.


----------



## akhbhaat (Apr 29, 2003)

Well, repair costs aren't exactly the primary concern. You did note that I am looking at cars that will all be out of warranty, which is true. What I figure is that if I'm going to spend money on an older car without a warranty, it might as well be a faster one...in reality, I'm just looking for something new. At the very least, I'd like to mod the 323 to change (improve) the way it drives, because it's not enough for me anymore in stock form. Even still, I'm looking at all of my options. The final alternative is to buy a new or newer 325 or 330 that DOES have a warranty, but that's essentially the same car I have now. What's the point of that?


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

8 cylinders vs. the alternative... hmm, that is a no brainer. See if you can get a CPO car, shoudl still be cheaper than new but you acn work ut the bugs before it goes out of warranty.
JB


----------

